# CPMA Exam



## broundy (Jun 27, 2010)

Good morning everyone!

I was wondering anyone has taken this exam and if so, possibly they could steer me in the right direction for getting prepared.  There seems to be so much information that is needed and I am chipping away at it but would appreciate any input!


Thanks


----------



## KellyLR (Jun 27, 2010)

*Cpma*

It was recently suggested to me by someone who has just passed for this to go to the workshop or training gig. They administer the test on the second day so everything you learn is fresh still.
Best regards,


----------



## keke74 (Jun 27, 2010)

I am interested in taking the CPMA exam also. Review the other Auditing or CPMA threads, there's info there from others that have taken the exam. I spoke with someone at NAMAS a few months ago and I was told the exam is no longer administered on the 2nd day. You would have to register to take the exam on your own. I personally plan to purchase the CPMA Study Guide from Namas and maybe the Medical Record Auditor by Deborah Grider to help prepare for the exam. I'm gonna just try my luck with those, its less expensive than the 2-day training. After reading some of the other threads, there's a difference of opinion in reguards to the 2-day training, although I prefer hands on, but as I stated before I'm just looking for an inexpensive way to prepare. Thats what works for me right now. Good luck!!!


----------

